# Played a new course today



## robin623 (Jun 12, 2012)

Played Krueger golf course in Beloit WI today.

Municipal golf course that they have stuffed a ton of money into in the last few years. It's a great layout(albeit a little short).

I had some great shots, and some not so great shots. One of my better shots was a 190yd 6i up hill that ended up 2 inch's from the cup.


The real kicker though...weekdays before 10AM it's $20 for 18 with a cart. What a steal!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's amazing how sopme places can seemingly make a profit charging 1/2 the greens fee that we pay here in Miami, where we can play all year long.


----------



## shirinhussy (Sep 7, 2012)

robin623 said:


> Played Krueger golf course in Beloit WI today.
> 
> Municipal golf course that they have stuffed a ton of money into in the last few years. It's a great layout(albeit a little short).
> 
> ...


That was really very good source to play Golf in very cheap deal. I love to play Golf, But that was really very great that in just 20$ 18 with a cart. Isn't it worth to spend this much money?


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Having this kind of offer really saves a lot of money. Some people really have no idea, they say golf is just for rich people. I hope they notice this post.


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

Krueger golf course is really good and cheaper golf course to enjoy golfing.


----------



## Fangirl_Golfer (Mar 24, 2014)

robin623 said:


> Played Krueger golf course in Beloit WI today.
> 
> Municipal golf course that they have stuffed a ton of money into in the last few years. It's a great layout(albeit a little short).
> 
> ...


Thats a great deal!


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

robin623 said:


> Played Krueger golf course in Beloit WI today.
> 
> Municipal golf course that they have stuffed a ton of money into in the last few years. It's a great layout(albeit a little short).
> 
> ...


I too think this deal is great.


----------

